# Cribbing in dogs



## Clebba (Jan 10, 2014)

Do dogs "crib" like horses? (I understand it's a mis-use of the term, but I am talking about the act of chewing on wood and swallowing air). When my dog is left alone "in the yard or his room, he chews up any wood he can find. Fallen branches, fence pickets, fence posts, 2x4's, window sills, etc. he doesn't eat them, he just chews them up (as evident by the wood chips all over the yard. (I am thinking about bagging them up at selling it as mulch). But I have noticed that on those days, he has quite the rancid gas. We are talking "repainting the walls after he rips one" rancid. I am wondering if they are truly related and if I should be concerned.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Crate the dog. 
Or, at least, put him in a kennel run where he can't get to stuff that he can chew and/or swallow.


----------



## fishin444 (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree crate him or take him with you if possible. I have lost two recliners and two chairs to chewing. Haven't encountered the gas problem thank goodness.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Horses crib, dogs do not.  

There's a big difference between chewing wood and cribbing, but folks tend to get them mixed up and refer to wood-chewing as cribbing. Cribbing doesn't require wood, nor does it entail chewing anything.


----------



## dogluvah (Apr 24, 2012)

Cribbing is the swallowing of air while biting down on (usually) the side of stall, door or fence, no actual chewing involved. May be "cured" with some horses by giving them alternative activities, such as hanging a ball in their stall for them to bat around. There are also special leather straps for horses to prevent cribbing. Sounds like your dog needs alternative toys and safe items designed for chewing. A crate, ex-pen or similar confinement with appropriate toys will hopefully prevent the obvious more dangerous side effects than just his "bad gas"


----------



## quackaholic (Aug 26, 2013)

I thought owning a lab meant "rancid gas". And mine will eat the wood. Have to keep him away from stuff like that. But anything he can find he will chew. His house, buckets, as well as a random can. Just like a goat.


----------

